# [SOLVED] Help - My game won't start...



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

I bought yestarday 2 sonic games . one of them - Sonic Riders , does not work . any time I click on start game (on the launcher screen) a window pops up saying : _You can only start this game from the launcher._

And even though I tried starting the game from all the launchers possible - it gives me the same error...


someone suggested to try changing the Resolution the game starts in (which did nothing) or changing the compatibility - by changing it to windows 95 or 98 nothing happend at all and when changing it to NT or XP it gave me the error : _Please insert the correct CD-ROM _ (although it's in ..and it's an original cd...) .

Anyone has any idea what to do?


----------



## Asus System (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Yeah i got an idea can you tell us whats the system requirements 
ex.ram
memory HD
Graphic card
and check if you hve those requirements on your pc by going to
Start,Run,Type dxdiag,then check if u meet the requirements


----------



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Ok - umm (I don't understand alot on these things but...) I got :

a windows XP .

510 MB RAM

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS

And I have more than 50 free GB left in my D device (if that's what you ment) .

And I have a ... large and flat monitor (1200 X 1600 I think)

What now?...


----------



## Asus System (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Few more questions is your pc from North America Ex.Usa,Canada
If it is i can give u the link for the lastest driver for your Nvidia Geforce 7100GS
If its not from north america where is it from like where did u buy then
This info will help me alot on your problem
I hope i can get a solution for u Asap


----------



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Umm I'm from Israel (which is near africa) and it's where my parents bought my computer , but maybe the parts are from some other country ... I don't know... though I'm not sure the problem is with the graphic card's driver ...


----------



## Asus System (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

hmmm thats gonna be hard to figure out cause if i give your the north america driver and your gc is from africa or made somewhere else other than those two places i may brake your video so im taking that chance but there is maybe still a chance if you have any manuals of the video card and whichever language or place it was written and made that might give us a clue on which driver to give you *this mite not make any sense at all*


----------



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Don't worry it's ok - on any case I could just reinstall it . though I'm still not sure this is the problem... thanks for trying though - please post the driver here and if it won't work I'll try and return the game..though I really want to try it ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

You can download the correct XP driver for the GeForce 7100GS from *here* (version 175.16, May'08).

Download but don't install yet. Then go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button. Click the [+] next to Display Adapters, right-click the GeForce 7100GS entry and select Uninstall.

Reboot into Safe Mode, disable your antivirus and install the new driver. Reboot to complete the installation. When Windows has finished loading, go to Control Panel > Display and configure the resolution and other settings.

This will just give you the latest driver, not fix your original problem.


----------



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

I downloaded it and Iinstalled it - and yeah... it did not fix my original problem (or did it?) because now it's saying "Please insert the correct cd-rom" (click ok and restart...)

Oh well... should I return it? or is there anything left to do?


----------



## MoonKnightX9 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Help - My game won't start...*

Sorry for double posting (couldn't find an edite option) but I got the game working!  I downloaded a fixed no-cd patch and when I tried starting the game from the launcher - it worked . And I think it's legal since I do have the real CD which has a problem with his game / launcher file .


----------

